#  > Geral >  > Segurança >  >  Servidor de Câmera de segurança

## hostjunior

Olá Amigos, gostaria de saber de vc´s se tinha a possibilidade e qual distribuição melhor de criar um servidor on line pra gravar videos via câmeras de segurança tipo; se eu tiver uma câmera na cidade A e meu servidor tiver na cidade B se tinha como gravar de lá os vídeo dentro do servidor na cidade A! e cada cliente ter seu plano tipo pra nu misturar os video um do outro...

----------


## alexandrecorrea

zoneminder

----------


## amaia

Servidores de cameras da Greatek ( gravam o video em formato D1 )
HDMI- SEG-DVR16H - 16 cameras
SEG-DVR04N - 4 cameras

----------


## hostjunior

> zoneminder


esse ai grava video direto pro servidor ou eu tenho que instalar a camera direto no PC que esta o programa?

----------


## alexandrecorrea

para uso com camera IP, para usar cameras USB ou coaxiais, deve ser ligadas diretamente no PC q sera isntalado o zoneminder..

----------


## hostjunior

queria um tipo sistema que colocasse as cameras tipo na casa d o cliente e as gravações fossem feita direto pro servidor que estaria instalado onde eu iria ficar. "gravação dos video dentro do HD do servidor"

----------


## alexandrecorrea

o zoneminder faz isso !!

so usar camera IP no cliente..

----------


## hostjunior

o zoneminder pode ser instalado em qualquer distribuição linux?

----------


## wifisp

No site da Intelbras vc baixa gratuitamente o S.I.M. e utiliza suas cameras IP, DVRs ou computadores com câmeras....pode visualizar por celular, tablet ou computador utilizando o iSIC.

----------


## hostjunior

> o zoneminder faz isso !!
> 
> so usar camera IP no cliente..


Então Alezandrecorrea se eu colocar camera ip no cliente as camera pode gravar os video direto pra o servidor que ira ficar em minha estrutura (CENTRAL) para caso aja qualquer tipo de roubo agente poder ver os video que estão gravados no meu servidor..?

qual seu contato posso falar com vc?

----------

